# Espace disponible & Contraintes iCloud : Fichiers perdus ?



## Ivan47 (20 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous et merci pour votre soutien !
Voici la situation : Catalina 10.15 : tous mes fichiers sont automatiquement envoyés sur iCloud et deviennent irrécupérables (au téléchargement), même en libérant un max d'espace disque (l'espace disponible reste indiqué "insuffisant", re-démarrage etc. inclus).
Quelles possibilités pour récupérer mes fichiers ?
Merci d'avance !
I.



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## MrTom (20 Septembre 2020)

Hello,

Est-ce que tu peux nous fournir une capture d'écran de *Menu Pomme* > *A propos de ce mac* > *Stockage* ainsi qu'une autre de *Menu Pomme* > *A propos de ce mac* > *Stockage* > *Gérer* ?

Tes fichiers ne sont pas perdus, ils sont sur http://www.icloud.com


----------



## Ivan47 (20 Septembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Est-ce que tu peux nous fournir une capture d'écran de *Menu Pomme* > *A propos de ce mac* > *Stockage* ainsi qu'une autre de *Menu Pomme* > *A propos de ce mac* > *Stockage* > *Gérer* ?
> 
> Tes fichiers ne sont pas perdus, ils sont sur http://www.icloud.com



*MERCI ! Voici les captures ...*


----------



## MrTom (20 Septembre 2020)

Hello, 

Est-ce que les informations que tu as te semblent normales ? Je ne connais pas les valeurs de tes documents, mais si 490Go c'est bon, alors il te faudrait : 

faire du tri
envisager l'achat d'un disque dur externe


----------



## Ivan47 (20 Septembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Est-ce que les informations que tu as te semblent normales ? Je ne connais pas les valeurs de tes documents, mais si 490Go c'est bon, alors il te faudrait :
> 
> ...


Les infos sont cohérentes, ce qui ne l'est pas c'est que tous les docs sont sur iCloud et que l'espace de stockage reste plein. Donc les docs sont illisibles et non téléchargeables, puisque le disque ne peut pas les recevoir... 
1. J'ai fait bcp de tri
2. je n'arrive justement pas à passer les docs sur un disque externe puisqu'ils sont "absents". C'est TOUT le problème.
MERCI


----------



## MrTom (20 Septembre 2020)

ok, du coup, je procéderai par étape : copie des fichiers de Musiques sur le disque externe pour libérer 40Go et pouvoir télécharger petit à petit les document par la suite.


----------



## Ivan47 (20 Septembre 2020)

Oui c'est ce que je fais, le problème c'est que même après avoir libéré de nombreux fichiers lourds, l'espace reste "insuffisant"... J'ai fait ça de nombreuses fois.
Y a t il une autre possibilité ?


----------



## MrTom (20 Septembre 2020)

L'espace n'est pas libéré immédiatement sur ton disque. Ça peut prendre quelques minutes voire nécessiter un redémarrage.


----------



## Ivan47 (20 Septembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> L'espace n'est pas libéré immédiatement sur ton disque. Ça peut prendre quelques minutes voire nécessiter un redémarrage.



Exact, comme je l'ai indiqué dans ma1ere question, c'est ce que j'ai fait... Mais les fichiers repartent tout de suite sur l'iCloud.


----------



## MrTom (20 Septembre 2020)

Dans les *Préférences systèmes* > *Identifiant Apple*, décoche *Optimiser le stockage du mac*. Les fichiers resteront en local.


----------



## Ivan47 (20 Septembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Dans les *Préférences systèmes* > *Identifiant Apple*, décoche *Optimiser le stockage du mac*. Les fichiers resteront en local.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 191845


Merci beaucoup !!


----------



## Ivan47 (21 Septembre 2020)

...


----------

